# Bizarre feast or famine trend



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Working in a college town, I have gone 15+ trips in a night without a single tip. Typically, I think I see about 1 in 5-6 riders tip, maybe less. Other nights, I am showered with generous tips, like these from tonight. What the heck??


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Luck runs in streaks.

Gamblers and lovers know this.


----------

